# Ex employer won't give me my P45



## wanagetahome (17 Oct 2009)

Hi,

I was let go from my job back in June after a very short 2 month employment selling gym membership, I was given a P45, which I brought to social welfare, and began receiving unemployment. However, when I brought the rest of my p45 to the tax office they told me the p45 I had was in fact from my previous employer. So basically the gym had just returned the p45 I had given to them.
I have called them and the agency i was employed through so many times, and I keep being told I'll have it in a few days. But still there is nothing. I am to interview for a part time job next week, so if I get this I really can't afford to pay emergency tax. 
What can I do in this situation, first of all I cannot claim any of my tax back for this year without an up to date p45 as the tax office say i could in fact be still working (i had advised them I had taken the position in the gym the day I began), and secondly I will be charged emergency tax. I'm really desperate to sort this out, It's been 4 months now and beyond a joke at this stage. 

thanks a million


----------



## mystry4all (17 Oct 2009)

Hi,

If your previous job agency isn;t providing you p45. The tax officer can call them and ask for your p45. That happened once with me. I went to the tax office and told the officer at the desk that my previous job isnt giving me that certificate. And that officer called them himself and they posted it right away.


----------



## bren1916 (19 Oct 2009)

+ 1

Usually in these cases it's because the employer has something to hide and don't want to deal with the tax office.Happened to a friend of mine waiting over 6 months for his - he eventually told the revenue that his employer wouldn't give him his P45.
Long story short - the employer owed a LOT of money to the tax man!


----------



## FENERO (19 Oct 2009)

I agree with the above comments. Contact the Revenue straight away, ideally your ex-employers local tax office. The Revenue will contact your ex-employer. They will be concerned that your employer has not been operating PAYE/PRSI properly on your salary and will take your complaint seriously.

Regarding your worry about being taxed at emergency tax rates in a new job, this should not happen. The worst case scenario is that you will be taxed on a Week/Month 1 basis which means that you will be given your weekly/monthly tax credits but not any unused tax credits built up during periods when you were not working.


----------



## igy (20 Oct 2009)

Surely if the new employer hasn't received confirmation of the employee's tax credits, and tax paid so far this year, they'd be obliged to tax at the highest rate until they get the documentation, lest the employee not have any tax credits remaining for the year (as unlikely as that may be)


----------



## becky (20 Oct 2009)

The employer is obliged to code a new employee on emergency unless they have a valid p45 or a tax credit cert from the the tax office.  The tax credit may be on a week 1 basis.


----------

